# Bees Wax Crayons



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

hyperlink wasn't working


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Didn't work for me either, but I'm interested if a good recipe does come along. I spent over an hour searching last week and only came up with sites where people said start with a bunch of broken crayon pcs.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

try this http://www.mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?t=798825


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds like a lot of work for something that will be permanantly on my walls....


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Chef, Thanks, That link worked. When I get around to trying it I'll post results


----------

